# Keeping Funnel Web spiders In Brisbane



## the_tsar (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone out there has kept Funnelwebs in Brisbane/QLD before.

What are the things to be aware of etc, are they hard to keep or just like a tarantula (moist soil and some food)

Any pertainent information will be welcomed. (what are the min and max temps I should aim for.

Cheers all,

Jason


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think they need to be kept cool, ie below 25 degrees.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 22, 2008)

yes they do, Ive kept them under my house no worries, but in the house was to hot


----------



## hornet (Jan 23, 2008)

i have had problems keeping them cool enough. Also they hide alot


----------

